# Life on the train



## Revel

A while back, I read a very interesting book that compared life to a train ride or a series of train rides. 

Life is like a train ride, it read. We get on. We ride. We get off. We get back on and ride some more. There are accidents and there are delays. At certain stops there are surprises. Some of these will translate into great moments of joy, some will result in profound sorrow.

When we are born and we first board the train, we meet people whom we think will be with us for the entire journey. Those people are our parents! Sadly, this is far from the truth. 

Our parents are with us for as long as we absolutely need them. They too have journeys they must complete. We live on with the memories of their love, affection, friendship, guidance and their ever presence.

There are others who board the train and who eventually become very important to us, in turn.
These people are our brothers, sisters, friends and acquaintances, whom we will learn to love, and cherish.

Some people consider their journey like a jaunty tour. They will just go merrily along. Others, will encounter many upsets, tears, losses on their journey.

Others still, will linger on to offer a helping hand to anyone in need. Some people on the train will leave an everlasting impression when they get off.

Some will get on and get off the train so quickly, they will scarsely leave a sign that they ever travelled along with you or ever crossed your path

We will sometimes be upset that some passengers whom we love, will choose to sit in another compartment and leave us to travel on our own.

Then again, theres nothing that says we cant seek them out anyway.

Nevertheless, once sought out and found, we may not even be able to sit next to them because that seat will already be taken. Thats okay everyones journey will be filled with hopes, dreams, challenges, setbacks and goodbyes.

We must strive to make the best of it no matter what...
We must constantly strive to understand our travel companions and look for the best in everyone.

Remember that at any moment during our journey, any one of our travel companions can have a weak moment and be in need of our help. We too may vacilate or hesitate, even trip hopefully we can count on someone being there to be supportive and understanding The bigger mystery of our journey is that we dont know when our last stop will come. 

Neither do we know when our travel companions will make their last stop. 

Not even those sitting in the seat next to us. Personally, I know Ill be sad to make my final stop. Im sure of it!

My separation from all those friends and acquaintances I made during the train ride will be painful. Leaving all those Im close to will be a sad thing. But then again, Im certain that one day Ill get to the main station only to meet up with everone else. Theyll all be carrying their baggage most of which they didnt have when they first got on this train. 

Ill be glad to see them again. Ill also be glad to have contributed to their baggage and to have enriched their lives, just as much as they will have contributed to my baggage and enriched my life. 

Were all on this train ride together. Above all, we should all try to strive to make the ride as pleasant and memorable as we can, right up until we each make the final stop and leave the train for the last time. 

All aboard! 
Safe journey!!
BON VOYAGE!


----------



## Rob

Cool,

Reminds me of that Bill Hicks sign-off sketch:

The world is like a ride at an amusement park. It goes up and down and round and round. It has thrills and chills and it's very brightly coloured and it's very loud and it's fun, for a while. Some people have been on the ride for a long time, and they begin to question: Is this real, or is this just a ride? And other people have remembered, and they come back to us, they say, "Hey &#8211; don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because, this is just a ride ..." And we ... kill those people. Ha ha, "Shut him up. We have a lot invested in this ride. Shut him up. Look at my furrows of worry. Look at my big bank account and my family. This just has to be real." It's just a ride. But we always kill those good guys who try and tell us that, you ever notice that? And let the demons run amok. Jesus murdered; Martin Luther King murdered; Malcolm X murdered; Gandhi murdered; John Lennon murdered; Reagan ... wounded. But it doesn't matter because: It's just a ride. And we can change it anytime we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings and money. A choice, right now, between fear and love.
  The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns, close yourself off. The eyes of love, instead, see all of us as one. Here's what we can do to change the world, right now, to a better ride. Take all that money that we spend on weapons and defenses each year and instead spend it feeding and clothing and educating the poor of the world, which it would pay for many times over, not one human being excluded, and we could explore space, together, both inner and outer, forever, in peace.

Rob


----------



## Revel

Just wish I could claim credit for such a novel poem. The closest I get to poems are like, " Mary had a little bike.........................." :lmao:


----------



## Revel

and NO, you dont want to know the rest


----------



## Rob

she rode it back to front.... LOL I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## Revel

*Poet Laureate in the making lol*


----------

